# Which Star Trek series do you HATE the most?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I voted Enterprise and Voyager. Actually, I never really watched Enterprise at all because I would sit down and try to watch it and just wouldn't get anywhere. I hated it immediately and turned it off every time. They never sold me on Scott Bakula in Star Trek. I liked Quantum Leap but he just didn't translate well into the Star Trek world. 

Voyager was a little more tolerable than Enterprise but I didn't like the Maquis storyline. I actually really hated it. I liked Janeway a lot and the doctor was pretty cool but I just wasn't interested in most of the stories they did. Then when they got into the whole thing with Seven of Nine they just lost me completely.

Deep Space Nine was decent. I didn't watch it that much but it was WAY better than Voyager. I just wasn't that crazy about the space station concept and I always thought it should have been one of those cool Starfleet mushroom space stations instead of that weird Cardassian design.

Basically, everything they did after TNG ended just strayed farther and farther away from what made Star Trek great and they never seemed to care. They tried to turn it into something it never was.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm not a huge Star Trek fan, but I've seen parts of all the series' and liked characters and parts of all of them except Enterprise, which I don't think needed to exist. The original series is too dated for me but I like the characters.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> The original series is too dated for me but I like the characters.


 TOS is where I started because they had it on in the evenings after school when I was a kid and it was always the best thing on at that time. It was already dated when I started watching it but I didn't notice because a lot of the stuff on TV at that time was dated. It's kind of depressing to think that I probably wouldn't get into it now if I tried watching it and had never seen it before.

But anyway, I would go from watching Wagon Train or Rockford Files or something to Star Trek so it didn't really seem too old at the time.

Edit - Spock was always an amazing character. Kirk was kinda cheesy but I never noticed. The rest of TOS cast was all really great.


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

I think Star Trek series are pretty good. TOS & TNG had some of the best storylines and plots, DS9 and VOY are both very immersive, Enterprise was the worst of all the star trek series but compared to the average TV show it was still pretty good.

I'm probably biased because i'm a pretty avid star trek fan, other people might look at Star Trek series like, say, Enterprise with abit more cynicism than me.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Enterprise gets a lot better in the third season after Captain Archer stops being such a pansy.


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

Voyager / Deep Space Nine were full of technobabble.
Enterprise is the most convincing but still suffers from all things being on the same horizontal plane and sound in a vacuum.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Am I the only one who noticed Riker always looks like he's sitting on the toilet when he's sitting down?


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Voyager. Enterprise may possibly have been the worst, but Voyager is where it started to REALLY get bad. Basically the whole Star Trek ideal was long gone by the time it got to that point.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

BlazingLazer said:


> Voyager. Enterprise may possibly have been the worst, but Voyager is where it started to REALLY get bad. Basically the whole Star Trek ideal was long gone by the time it got to that point.


 I think TNG was the sweet spot. Even the series finale was perfect. If it had to end when it did, it ended with most people still being interested. They certainly didn't end it because nobody was watching. I have no idea what happened to the TNG movies. Other than First Contact they were dreadful.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I think TNG was the sweet spot. Even the series finale was perfect. If it had to end when it did, it ended with most people still being interested. They certainly didn't end it because nobody was watching. I have no idea what happened to the TNG movies. Other than First Contact they were dreadful.


I haven't watched any of the movies in a long time, but I totally concur on the TNG assessment. In fact, I fully expect no votes in this thread whatsoever for TNG.

What little I've seen of TOS wasn't bad either, although it definitely had schlocky moments abound.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I grew up watching The Next Generation and loved it. I've given all the other ones a chance and none compare to TNG in my opinion. The original is too dated for my taste. I watched DS9 for awhile and it wasn't bad, but ended up not keeping my interest, same for Voyager. I wouldn't call either terrible, just not terribly interesting or memorable. I watched a few episodes of Enterprise and decided it wasn't for me rather quickly.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

DS9 is mostly really boring. The original series, I am not really into retro style tv so I don't like that either. My favourite is Voyager, as most episodes were allegories and really weren't about what was on the surface, though there were definitely some cheesy cringe worthy ones. The only problem I had with Enterprise is that they had better technology in the past, the show itself could be boring at times, but still not as boring as DS9. TNG is pretty good too.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Enterprise, hands down, no competition. 

Just watch the opening credits. They used to play that $*** on a loop to inmates in Guantanamo. That's how they broke Abu Faraj and found out where Bin Laden was. Then Obama said it was torture so they stopped. 

1st season they go around like naive children exploring the universe. 

T'pol is the only likable character, because she contrasts the idiocy of the rest of the crew. Commander tucker is George Bush. Archer is a boy scout. Hoshi and Phlox just go around having sex with everyone. malcolm is always angry and cautious. travis is a jovial fool, possibly retarded to some degree. 

Season 3 was actually good somehow. $*** needed to be taken care of and morality and exploration got thrown out the window.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Noca said:


> DS9 is mostly really boring.


 The thing that really killed DS9 for me was the fact that if you didn't catch every episode you'd have no idea what was going on if you missed a few. I think Voyager got that way too if it wasn't somewhat like that all along.

I think TNG's greatest strength (which some people hated) was the self contained episode. Once you were familiar with all the characters, you didn't miss much if you missed an episode. The characters did develop some but it was gradual. You could pretty much guess what had happened and/or when you missed it if something changed drastically between the last episode you saw and the one you were watching.

DS9 had good characters and good stories but it was like a soap opera. I just couldn't keep up with it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Deep Space Nine was my favorite followed by The Next Generation. 

Voyager was the first I watched but I was high the whole time so that made it seem better than it was. I can't watch it now at all. 

Enterprise was a real slow burner, especially because it was so far in the past compared to the other series but it grew on me over time after I forced myself to get through the initial episodes


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Callsign said:


> I maik graf


lol


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

ENT.

The rest all all good. DS9 is coming second to last though. It's cool that they explored the whole space station stuff. Both VOY and TNG had some fantastic two episode specials.

TOS is great and thought provoking, though.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

The Enterprise-refit from the first movies was almost made as a walk-in full scale size model in Las Vegas. Instead they made the "Fremont roof" experience:

http://www.warpedfactor.com/2014/10/star-trek-that-time-they-almost-put.html

If that happened makes me wonder if that would have stopped them from making
the "crab" Enterprise of ENT. (my vote per OP)


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Deep Space Nine was my favorite followed by The Next Generation.


No longer a Star Trek geek (I was twenty years ago, maybe more), I never watched Voyager or Enterprise really as they seemed cheesy to me.

I liked DS9, especially after Sisko found his cajones (a.k.a. the Defiant).


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Abramstrek


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

My dad took me to a Star Trek convention when I was in grade school. John de Lancie was there signing autographs (he played "Q" on TNG) and I got one from him. Still have it, too.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> My dad took me to a Star Trek convention when I was in grade school. John de Lancie was there signing autographs (he played "Q" on TNG) and I got one from him. Still have it, too.


He had appearances on DS9 and voyager as well. So you're saying Enterprise sucked *** cause no Q right? You're correct, it did suck ***.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> He had appearances on DS9 and voyager as well. So you're saying Enterprise sucked *** cause no Q right? You're correct, it did suck ***.


I suppose with him being immortal and all they could have introduced him on Enterprise without damaging the timeline. He would probably have declined the role though.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

beli mawr said:


> No longer a Star Trek geek (I was twenty years ago, maybe more), I never watched Voyager or Enterprise really as they seemed cheesy to me.
> 
> I liked DS9, especially after Sisko found his cajones (a.k.a. the Defiant).


Yeah, Sisko's character totally builds in the series & he does become pretty badass.

Saw your short clip a while ago by the way, you've got an awesome regional accent!


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> My dad took me to a Star Trek convention when I was in grade school. John de Lancie was there signing autographs (he played "Q" on TNG) and I got one from him. Still have it, too.


Same here. When I was a kid my mother took me to a few conventions. He was at one, I have a photo with him... somewhere...
@Canadian Brotha.... thanks, guess that stands out pretty well .


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

beli mawr said:


> Same here. When I was a kid my mother took me to a few conventions. He was at one, I have a photo with him... somewhere...
> @Canadian Brotha.... thanks, guess that stands out pretty well .


The one I went to was at a motel conference center in Mount Vernon, Illinois. I was probably in the 9-12 range, so 18-21 years ago. I collected the Star Trek cards back then and my dad bought me a black-bordered Husnock warship card. I moved recently and saw the autographed photo when I was packing. Now it's in a box in a storage unit. I think the cards are in my mom's attic.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I voted all. Not because i hate Star Trek, but because i never got into it beside the occasional episodes here and there.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I voted all. Not because i hate Star Trek, but because i never got into it beside the occasional episodes here and there.


 I'm here to tell you that most of TNG after the middle of the 2nd season is well worth watching (even now) if you've never seen the entire series.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Crap. I voted without reading the thread title. I'm on mobile, forgive me! Oh, and my vote is for Enterprise.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm here to tell you that most of TNG after the middle of the 2nd season is well worth watching (even now) if you've never seen the entire series.


I'll check it out. I like to download a full season and watch it in a few days lol. I have all the time in the world right now anyway and i'm running out of shows i enjoy.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm not a big Star Trek fan, but I've seen a good few episodes of each series because of my brother and mom. I didn't like Enterprise. Nobody really stood out to me, save the Quantum Leap guy. But that's only because he was the Quantum Leap guy.

I've also read and heard complaints about Enterprise putting holes in the carefully set continuity of the series before it, so...



coeur_brise said:


> Crap. I voted without reading the thread title. I'm on mobile, forgive me! Oh, and my vote is for Enterprise.


You were probably wondering why you were the only one who voted Next Generation. Heh. It seems to be most Trekker's favorite series.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

JustThisGuy said:


> You were probably wondering why you were the only one who voted Next Generation. Heh. It seems to be most Trekker's favorite series.


Indeed, Patrick Stewart is great and everything he touches is gold. I thought the 2009 amd '13 reboot films were good too, even not knowing a lot of the back story to the two. Also: jj Abrams!


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> You were probably wondering why you were the only one who voted Next Generation. Heh. It seems to be most Trekker's favorite series.


It felt like just the right amount of action and adventure mixed in with a compelling intellectual story. There wasn't usually a lot drama mixed in with ST, and when there was, it usually took a backseat or functioned in a natural way to augment the plot (Data and Lore, for instance).

Still, though, my favorite episodes were the ones that were about internal or external normal struggles. The conspiracies within the Federation and the conflicts with the Romulans were the best. You really get to see the best of Piccard in those episodes too. Not quite like when he's up against some super powerful being and not quite in a position of power.



coeur_brise said:


> Indeed, Patrick Stewart is great and everything he touches is gold. I thought the 2009 amd '13 reboot films were good too, even not knowing a lot of the back story to the two. Also: jj Abrams!


You don't need to know any of the story for Abrams's films. They basically retconned the entire Universe and turned it over on its head. Love the new Klingons, though.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I voted TOS. I didn't like Enterprise when it came out, but I just recently watched the whole series on Hulu and It sorta grew on me.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

Deep Space Nine


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Still, though, my favorite episodes were the ones that were about internal or external normal struggles.* The conspiracies within the Federation* and the conflicts with the Romulans were the best. You really get to see the best of Piccard in those episodes too. Not quite like when he's up against some super powerful being and not quite in a position of power.


 If you're talking about the 1st season (I think) episode called "Conspiracy" a lot of people didn't like that one. It could have been OK but the effects were kind of a mix between absolutely disgusting and funny. I saw it the first time it aired on TV. I really didn't know what to think. TNG was still new and I would only catch 1 or 2 episodes once in a while. I still didn't want to let go of TOS at the time.

Anyway, IMO, the best episodes (IMO) were the ones like "Yesterday's Enterprise" and "Elementary Dear Data". Of course that's what most people would say. There are some bad episodes, unfortunately


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> I voted TOS. I didn't like Enterprise when it came out, but I just recently watched the whole series on Hulu and It sorta grew on me.


This by a million billion times.

I find among trek fans those who say they hate ENT watched it when it first came out, and had something of a negative knee jerk reaction mostly due to it being a prequel (not saying it didn't have problems IT DID, but no more than Voyager).

I find trek fans who started ENT a few years after it went off the air usually say it's fairly good.

ENT had problems, the first and second season especially (though personally some of my favorite episodes were in those two seasons).
Season 3 had a massive shift in tone, which most people say made the show better (agree giving it focus was better overall but I did not like what they were focusing on).
Season 4 is almost universally considered among trek fans as the best overall season of any trek show (not that it had the best episodes ever, but pretty much every episode was good or great the whole season... sadly it end on one of the WORST episodes ever, and that's how the series ends, when the episode right before it would have been a better ending for the series anyway).

TL;DR ENT is a good show.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

hmnut said:


> This by a million billion times.
> 
> I find among trek fans those who say they hate ENT watched it when it first came out, and had something of a negative knee jerk reaction mostly due to it being a prequel (not saying it didn't have problems IT DID, but no more than Voyager).


1. Well, I never really liked the idea of prequels anyway so you're kind of right about that. I thought it was a bizarre idea for a Star Trek show to start with.

2. I also was still irritated about the way they ended TNG just when it was really loved by the fans. Not just that but they ended TNG so they could shift to making stuff like Voyager, DS9 and Enterprise, all of which were clearly inferior. One of them might have gone on to be as successful as TNG IF they hadn't tried to do it all at once. I don't know what they thought they were doing but a lot of fans probably felt the way I did about it. It was chaotic. Too much going on. Too much to ask of such a large fan base to embrace so many shows with such drastically different stories.

3. On Enterprise, I didn't like the Quantum Leap guy. It was too jarring. Quantum Leap was a show I liked quite a bit in it's time and I watched it every day for a while. It was impossible to get used to this guy as the captain of a ship in Star Trek.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> If you're talking about the 1st season (I think) episode called "Conspiracy" a lot of people didn't like that one. It could have been OK but the effects were kind of a mix between absolutely disgusting and funny. I saw it the first time it aired on TV. I really didn't know what to think. TNG was still new and I would only catch 1 or 2 episodes once in a while. I still didn't want to let go of TOS at the time.


Mmm yeah that one to a lesser degree, but I do mean general problems within the Federation, like The Pegasus.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Mmm yeah that one to a lesser degree, but I do mean general problems within the Federation, like The Pegasus.


 Hmmm. I actually had to look that one up. I remember it now but it evidently didn't make much of an impression on me when I saw it. But then there were much better episodes and I was starting to kind of drift by the time the 7th season came around. I don't think I saw this episode when it originally aired.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

:lol

I just watched "Hollow Pursuits" (Lieutenant Barclay). I'd forgotten how wonderfully Dwight Schultz played that character.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

I am not a fan of Voyager but I will watch any episode of any show that Barclay appears, they should have found a way to put him as a regular on one of the shows (or all of them).


----------

